# Greetings from Down Under!



## Pancho Gonzales (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Haunters!

I'm based in melbourne, Australia and hope to be part of the push to make Halloween huge in Australia!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome from up top.
Headless is from your part of the woods too,


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi Pancho, and welcome to HauntForum. So Halloween isn't celebrated as much there as say, Christmas? Well I live just on the other side of the pond from you on the west coast in Oregon, USA.

Do you have some other type of celebration that occurs around that time of the year? I think that would be spring time for you, is that correct? As you know Halloween is in the fall here. Some parts of the USA can experience winter type weather during the fall, I think some places back east had snow early during last years Halloween.

Well anyway, you're going to really like it here, lots of great people really willing to help you with anything Halloween. So again . . . Welcome!!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

YAY! Welcome PG. We are only a couple of hours away near Colac. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I sense an Australian Make and Take group forming..........


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome Pancho G! Anyone from Headless's neck of the woods is A-okay in my book! Hope you are successful in helping make Halloween as big in Aussie land as it is here in the USA!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL we may need one of you to come and kick it off though!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Headless said:


> LOL we may need one of you to come and kick it off though!


:jol: Yes Please!....I will see if I can round up some of the more talented troops and we can all get our passports in order and do a two country M&T...Vlad is the obvious ring leader....wonder if he'll bite?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

(I bet he bites aleady!)

Welcome to the forum Pancho!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Welcome! You and Headless are just a tinny away from one another.. {How ever you spell it}


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Pancho


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> Vlad is the obvious ring leader


You can't prove that..........


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> (I bet he bites already!)


You read my brochure............


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Come on you two, I drove 17 1/2 hours one way to Peoria Ill. for a weekend Make and Take to cast a pair of hands, surely you can travel two hours. Which by the way is the average wait time at an Outback Steakhouse here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Just say when and where and I'll be there.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice to have you here with us. Isn't the internet an amazing thing? We can have so many friends from all over the world. All of us spreading the infectious joy of Halloween, one house at a time.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

